# سلسلة الفنانين التشكيلين: ليوناردو دافنشي..نبذة عنه..وأجمل رسوماته وأعماله..



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

نتابع عرضنا لأشهر الفنانين التشكيلين في العالم ..في سلسلة الفنانين التشكيلين ..

 

(.. ليوناردو دافنشي /  Leonardo Da Vinci ..)

 كما جرت العادة ..في كُل سلسلة..


يتم الوقوف عند أشهر إبداعات وأعمال أحد الفناني او الرسامين في العالم ..

مع إعطاء تعريف بسيط لكل فنان على حذى .. ونُبذة عن حياته ..

 
 يضُم الفن التشكيلي مداس فنية متعددة..لكل منها اسلوبها الخاص ..
 وروادها ..ولكل منهم طريقته في تشكيل الرسومات و اللوحات ..
 لـ كل رسام ميولــه وإتجاهه الخاص لـ مدرسة فنية معينة ..
مهما كانت التقنية المستعملة (رصاص ,أقلام ملونة ,صباغة الزيتية ,المائية..)...
 
و مهما تعددت الانماط و الطرق..
يبقى الفن التشكيلي بحرا واسعا من الرسومات واللوحات والإبداعات ..
  التي ارتأينا ان نعرضها عليكم في هذه السلسة..
 لـ نتعرف أكثر على الفنانين التشكيليين و نتمتع بأعمالهمو ابداعاتهم..

 
 

 

«®°°·.¸.•°®»
سنتكلم في العدد ارابع  من سلسلة الفنانين التشكيلين..
 عن فنان الإيطالي العالمي " ليونادو دافنشي"  :
 











• الفنان ليوناردو دافنشي -  Leonardo Da Vinci•
 
 تاريخ الولادة : أبريل 1452 ..
 مكان الولادة : فينشي ، إيطاليا..
 تاريخ الوفاة : ماي 1519..
 مكان الوفاة : تشاتيو دو كلو ، فرنسا..
 الجنسية : إيطالي ..
 النشاط : رسام , نحات ,مهندس ,فيلسوف ..
 المدرسة : عصر النهضة ..
 أهم الأعمال: لوحة الموناليزا الشهيرة ..
 





ولد الفنان الإيطالي ليوناردو دافنشي في بلدة صغيرة تسمى فينشي..
 قرب فلورنسا بتوسكانا...






أبوه كاتب العدل وأمه فلاحة تطلقت من زوجها بعد ولادة طفلها بمدة قصيرة..


مما جعله يفتقد حنان الأم في طفولته وحياته..
 في منتصف القرن الرابع عشر استقرت عائلته في فلورنسا ..


والتحق ليوناردو بمدارس فلورنسا (فلورنسا كانت المركز الرئيسي للعلوم والفن في إيطاليا)..


حيث تلقى أفضل ما يمكن أن تقدمه هذه المدينة الرائعة من علوم وفنون..


 ​ بشكل مثير ولافت كان ليوناردو يحرز مكانة اجتماعية مرموقة..​ لقد كان وسيما..لبق الحديث والتعامل..ويستطيع العزف بمهارة ..
إضافة إلى قدرته الرائعة على الإقناع..​ ​ حوالي سنة 1466 التحق ليوناردو دافنشي إلى مشغل للفنون يملكه أندريا دل  فروكيو (Andrea Del Verrocchio)..الذي كان فنان ذلك العصر في الرسم  والنحت..​ مما مكن ليوناردو من الإبحار عن قرب في عالم الرسم والفن ..
وبالأخص النحت والرسم ..​ ​ أصبح عضوا في دليل فلورنسا للرسامين سنة 1472..
وفي سنة 1476 إستمر الناس بالنظر إليه على أنه مساعد "فيروكيو" ..
حيث كان يساعد "فيروكيو" في الأعمال الموكلة إليه (في الرسم)..​ سنة 1478 استطاع ليوناردو دافنشي الاستقلال بهذه المهنة..وأصبح معلم بحد ذاته..​ ​ عُين سنة 1482 مهندس أساسي فيلودوفيكو سفورزا دوق ميلانو ..
كما كان أيضا معماري وساعد الرياضي المشهور الايطالي لوكا باتشولي في عمله المشهور ديفينا بروبورتيوني 1509 (Divina Proportione).​ ​ أهم رسوماته خلال تواجده في ميلانو كان لوحة (عذراء الصخور) ..
التي رسمها مرتين حيث تم رفض الأولى وقبول الثانية..​ الأولى رسمها سنة 1483 - 1485 وهي موجودة في متحف اللوفر...​ الثانية رسمها سنة 1490 – 1506 وموجودة ضمن المعرض الوطني - لندن...​ ​ خلال إقامته الطويلة في ميلان قام ليوناردو برسم العديد من اللوحات..​ إلا أن أغلبهم فقد أو ضاع ..​ كما قام بإنشاء تصاميم لمسارح وتصاميم معمارية ونماذج لقبة كاتدرائية ميلان...​ ​ من أعماله المثيرة للاهتمام آنذاك ..​ كانت رسومه لشخصيات متعددة ( صور لشخصيات تبرز الوجه )..​ ولم ينج منها إلا لوحته الخالدة والأكثر شهرة على الإطلاق في العالم..
 لوحة الموناليزا ..( 1503 – 1506 ) الموجودة ضمن مُتحف اللوفر...​ وتعرف أيضا باسم الجيوكندا وهو من المفترض اسم العائلة الخاص بزوج السيدة..​ من المعروف تأثر ليوناردو بهذه اللوحة وشغفه بها..​ حيث لم يكن ليسافر دون اصطحابها معه...

 


 من أجمل وأشهر رسومات ليوناردو دافنشي ..
 °•°
 لوحة الموناليزا ..


​  

 °•°
 لوحة العشاء الأخير..


​ ​  °•°
 لوحة عذراء الصخور ..


​  

 °•°
لوحة معركة انجياري ..


​ 
 
 °•°
 لوحة العذراء والطفل ..


​  


 °•°


​  °•°


​  °•°


​  
http://www.fanrasm.com/2013/05/leonardo-da-vinci-drawings.html

الموضوع هدية لمورا مارون حسيتها بتحب الرسم ...



كما يمكنكم مُتابعة الأعداد السابقة بالضغط على إسم الفنان :
1 ◄• ​بابلو بيكاسو Pablo PicaSso
2 ◄• ​مونيه كلود اوسكا •• Claude Monet​​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

* اشهر الرسامين (الفنانين التشكيليين) في العالم , نُبذة عنهم و اجمل اعمالهم الفنية ..*
​ في هذا الموضوع ..سأقوب بـ سرد مبسط لـ أشهر فناني ورسامي العالم ..​ مع إعطاء تعريف بسيط لكل رسام .. ونُبذة عن حياة كل رسام ..​ و وضع اجمل  لوحات كل رسام على حدى ..​ 10 رسامين اعطوا الكثير في عالم فن الرسم من لوحات مميزة ..وأفكار رائعة ..​ وكل رسام ينتمي إلى مدرسة فنية معينة ..​ بـ دون إطالة أترككم مع أشهررسامي العالم ..​ ​ «®°°·.¸.•°®»​ ​ 
​ 
​ الرسام ليوناردو دافنشي(1452-1519)
 طبعا الرسام ليوناردو دافنشي غني عن كل تعريف ..فهو اشهر واهم فنان ايطالي في عصر النهضة الاوربية..
 كان عبقريا درس التشريح وعلم الفلك والنبات والجيولوجيا ..
 وتعد اعماله الفنية الموناليزا والعشاء الاخير اشهر اللوحات الفنية على الاطلاق..
 وله روائع اخرى مثل سيدة الصخور (متحف اللوفر) ولوحة معركة انجياري..
 وصمم الات عديدة سبق بها عصره كتصميمه لطائرة مروحية ومنطاد و غواصة ..
 كما رسم لوحات تشريحية دقيقة للجسم البشري..
 تميزت لوحاته برسم الملامح المعبرة عن الحالة النفسية لوجوه الشخصيات. 
 الموناليزا :
 



 سيدة (عذراء) الصخور :
 



 




 الفنان مايكل انجلو(1475-1564) 
 يعتبر مايكل أنجلو من اكثر الرسامين شهرة في التاريخ..
 واحد ابرز رواد عصر النهضة الايطالية..
 كان رساما شهيرا ومعماريا بارزا..
 اضافة الى موهبته الشعرية..
 من اشهر اعماله الفنية قيامه برسم سقف كنيسة سيستينا التي دعاه البابا يوليوس الثاني الى روما خصيصا لاجل رسمها..
 وله منحوتات شهيرة اشهرها تمثال داود بفلورنسا..
 وتمثال موسى بكنيسة القديس بفين كولي بروما. 
 تمثال داود :
 


 سقف كنيسة سيستينا :
 








 الرسام  رافاييل(1483-1520) 
 يعد رافاييل واحدا من اعظم رسامي عصر النهضة الايطالية واكثرهم تأثيرا..
 والده  الرسام جيوفاني سانتي تكمن روعة رافاييل في موهبته بوصفه مصورا موضحا.. أي  تصوره للرؤية المثالية التي تنطوي عليها مخيلة الفنان..
 لا تلك التي تقع عليها عينيه.. في الواقع رسم  رافاييل المناظر التاريخية والاسطورية والصور الشخصية وكان لتكويناته  الفنية المتوازنة واشكاله المثالية التأثير الهائل على جميع فناني عصر  النهضة..
 كان له طابعه الخاص القائم على التدرج اللوني الدافئ..
 وعلى المواضيع الهادئة والمناظر الواسعة ..
 كما تميز بابحاثه في البناء وكونه معماريا بارعا ..
 من اشهر لوحاته لوحة زواج العذراء ولوحة مدرسة اثينا في الفاتيكان ولوحة العائلة المقدسة ولوحة عذراء سيستينا بمتحف درسدن.
 زواج العذراء :
 




 مدرسة اثينا :
 



 




 

الرسام  مونيه كلود اوسكا (1840-1926) 
 رسام  فرنسي ورائد المدرسة الانطباعية كان له نهجه الخاص الذي استقر فيه على  تسجيل الضوء بالالوان ومن اشهر اعماله لوحته الخالدة النساء في الحديقة  ولوحة انطباع وغيرها من اللوحات التي عبر فيها عن تنوع كبير في تكويناته  الفنية . 
 النساء في الحديقة :
 

 
لوحة انطباع  :
 


 




 الرسام رينواربيير اوجست (1841-1919) 
 الرسام الفرنسي اوجست ..واحد اعظم رسامي القرن التاسع عشر ..
 قدم مناظر نهارية ذات طابع انطباعي في الوانها البيئية..
 وعلى الرغم من ارتباطه مع الانطباعيين وعرض اعماله مع اعمالهم في المعرض الخاصة بهم..
 الا انه لم يكن شديد الولع بالمناظر الطبيعية حيث كان شغوفا بحياة الناس والنماذج الانثوية على وجه الخصوص ..
 مثل لوحة الرقص في مولان دلا جاليت (متحف اللوفر) ولوحة مدام شاربنتيية (متحف متروبوليتان) 
 لوحة الرقص في مولان دلا جاليت :
 








 الرسام  فان جوخ فانسان(1853-1890) 
 الرسام الهولندي فان جوخ.. واحد اعظم رسامي ما بعد الانطباعية ..
 ولا تزال العظمة الفائقة في الاعداد الهائلة للوحاته التي ايدعها خلال حياته القصيرة التعيسة تصيب بالدهشة..
 كما ان تأثيره على الفن المعاصر من حيث ادراكه لمفهوم الالوان..
 وتعد رسائله لشقيقه تيو تعليقا رائعا يلقي الضوء على اعماله الفنية وافكاره..
 من لوحاته وجبة البطاطس لوحة الحذاء ولوحة الكرسي والغليون..
 عاش حياة تعيسة اصيب خلالها بأزمة عقلية قطع خلالها اذنه..
 ليخوض بعدها صراعا بين عبقريته ومرضه النفسي ..
 انتهت باطلاقه الرصاص على نفسه .. 
 وجبة البطاطس :
 




 لوحة الحذاء :
 








 الرسام  بابلو بيكاسو (1881-1973) 
 طبعا الرسام الاسباني بابلو بيكاسو الغني عن كل تعريف ..وابن استاذ رسم ..
 بدأ الرسم مبكرا ومر خلال عمره الفني بعدة مراحل بدأت بالمرحلة الزرقاء..
 التي غلب فيها اللون الازرق على اعماله..
 ثم المرحلة الوردية التي اتسمت بالرقة واللطف ..
 وتنوع الالوان ثم ابتكار النزعة التكعيبية والتي تعد لوحة صبايا افنيون هي مولد هذة الحركة ..
 بعد  عام 1938اتبع بيكاسو في اعماله نهجا سرياليا تنقل بيكاسو بحرية تامة من  اسلوب الى اخر وما من شك في ان مطبوعاته المرسومة تعد واحدة من اعظم  انجازاته التي تضم صوره الايضاحية لكتاب مسخ الكائنات للشاعر اللاتيني  اوفيد ولقد ترك بيكاسو اثرا واضحا على مجرى الفن الحديث كله .
 لوحة عازف الغيتارة :
 



 
 




 
 




 الرسام  سلفادور دالي (1904-1989) 
 دعا الرسام الإسباني المبدع سلفادور دالي الى ممارسة كل ما هو غير عقلاني في الفن.. انتقد منهج تعليم الفن في اكاديمية مدريد..
 انضم الى حركة السورياليين المناهضة للفن الحديث القائم على المفهوم الجمالي والشكلي حيث استهجن النزعة التكعيبية..
 اشترك مع لويس بونيول في انتاج فيلمين سورياليين ..
 ومن اهم لوحاته الصلب (متحف جلاسكو) والعشاء الاخير (ناشيونال جاليري بواشنطن) ولوحة استمرارية الذكريات . 
 

لوحة استمرارية الذكريات لسلفادور




  العشاء الاخيرلسلفادور دالي :
 




 
 





​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2015)

الرسام  تيتيان(1488-1576) 
يعتبر   الرسام المبدع تيتيان من اشهر الرسامين الايطاليين في القرن السادس عشر..   استطاع ان يلفت انتباه الامراء والنبلاء ورجال الكنيسة من خلال الصور   الشخصية التي ابدعها..
  فقد كانت رقيقة تعكس قدرته على التميز والفهم النفسي للاشخاص..
  مما اعطى لوحاته لمسة انسانية واضحة تتسم بالوقار والمثالية..​ 
​ من اهم لوحاته لوحة الملك تشارلس (متحف برادو) واللوحات سالومي وعمادة المسيح وامراة شابة تتزين(متحف اللوفر) ..
الملك تشارلس :








الرسام رامبرانت فان رين (1606-1669) 
يعد الرسام الهولندي رامرانت فان رين من عباقرة الفن في العالم ..
تميز بغزارة انتاجه اذ ينسب اليه نحو 600 لوحة ..
تميزت اعماله بقدرته على نقل الاحاسيس الانسانية من احزان وافراح وغيرها ..
وتحويلها الى اشكال لونية رائعة من الظلال والنور..
  وكان عظيم الاهتمام برسم نفسه حيث رسم لنفسه حوالي 100 لوحة ..
وكان شغوفا بوجه الانسان وتعابير الوجه التي كان بارعا في تصويرها ..
بالا ضافة الى اهتمامه بالموضوعات التاريخية والمناظر الطبيعية ومشاهد الحياة اليومية ..
ومن  اهم  لوحاته استشهاد القديس استيفان ولوحة انكار بطرس للمسيح (بطوكيو)ولوحة   الهرب الى مصر (متحف تور) ولوحة المسيح في منزل ايماوس (متحف جا كومار-   انرديه بباريس ) ولوحة القديس بولس في السجن (متحف اشتوتجارت) ..
الهرب الى مصر :​ 

​ رامبرانت فان رين :









http://www.fanrasm.com/2012/06/10.html
​


----------



## peace_86 (22 مايو 2015)

*شكراً على تعبك أختي الغالية..

صور جميلة .. وفنانين عظيم.. وإبداع خطييييييييير

انشالله نتعلم منهم*


----------

